# Enhanced Oil Recovery



## محمد الاكرم (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام
ملف هامممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
Enhanced Oil Recovery
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/70102291/9f2bcff3/Teknica_Enhanced_Oil_Recovery_June_2001.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (31 يوليو 2009)

بدي اشكرك من اعماق قلبي على هذا الموضوع الجيد الذي طالما كنت ابحث عنه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eliker bahij (22 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanksssssssssss , but the link is dead.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 ديسمبر 2011)

eliker bahij قال:


> Thanksssssssssss , but the link is dead.


 
السلام
لك اخي
http://www.4shared.com/office/07SF9yMg/enhanced_oil_recovery_teknica_.htm
وفقك الله


----------



## ماهر نور (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (20 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداً


----------

